# Tips for TV & Broadband



## Richard1983 (May 31, 2013)

Hello All

I am fishing for a few tips when getting broadband and TV package. It will be with DU. 

Broadband is quite expensive in Dubai so is 16mb sufficient for streaming or would I require 24mb? 

I like to watch the English Premier League and F1, which channels are they on? I believe Al Jazeera for the EPL.

Movies and Series any good channels or stick to the download approach? (Apologies if I am not meant to mention that.)

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TV here is pretty dire. I have the 24mb option with DU but you never actually get that speed.

If you go to Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company | du you can see all the different tv packages they offer. I also have a Netflix account and run itunes downloads through my Apple tv - obviously for some of this you require a go-around - but we can't talk about it.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Video streaming has more to do with latency (how much time it takes for you to hop from where you are to where the content is) than with raw speed, although speed is a factor too...

Latency here sucks... but most video encoded for internet transmission (aka low bitrate) in standard def (480p) should be fine on your line...


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

OSN all the way for TV and movies. If you have good internet speed (8mb is fine) and UK vpn you can watch all free UK channels with iplayer.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Kangaroo_J said:


> OSN all the way for TV and movies..


Really? It's endless repeats, one after another. Drives me mental.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Kangaroo_J said:


> If you have good internet speed (8mb is fine) and UK "you know what" you can watch all free UK channels with iplayer.


You can watch BBC as it will download fully before playing, but even on a 15mb pipe, with low latency I find the Internet on the Palm too intermittent to use 4oD, Itvplayer etc.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Chocoholic, im a big fan of being able to download movies and watch on the fly with OSN. Beats everything for convenience. And OSN has the sports I like. 

For UK content, (the apprentice, X factor) I use iplayer, 4oD, etc, on the ipad or connected to TV. Also very convenient, even for live TV.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## dsj123 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Osn*



Richard1983 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am fishing for a few tips when getting broadband and TV package. It will be with DU.
> 
> ...


I believe that du and etisalat provide osn on their services. Osn provide movies and sports that air on sky sports and many other British TV


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out Filmon.com they offer free SD stream of UK and many other channels. For higher quality you need to subscribe. 8 MB would be enough for it.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

OSN is very expensive for what you get. I've ditched all but the basic channels and get a lot more for a lot less with a vpn from a combination of netflix / blinkbox / itunes and free downloaded (not streamed) stuff from BBC iplayer. As others have said speeds are never as high as Etisalat/Du claim and itvplayer / 4od / 5od don't work well most of the time.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with Mr.Rossi, ditch TV

It is controlled by 5 major corporates, promoting consumerism,playing on people's prime instict of sex and fear.
The news is designed to scare you, make you paralysed, swine flu this, terrorist that,golbal wamring, nuclealr war, fear fear fear, stress

Stop watching tv for 30 days, your perspective on life would change.


----------

